# DEET and Betnovate Cream



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm going away on Thurs so would like to use mossie spray. I've read conflicting advice on DEET. Some say no DEET when your pregnant, others say as long as below 50% DEET is ok. Do you know which is correct? There is a product on the market called mosquit-x which is only 20% DEET but carrys on giving out DEET over a 12 hour period. So i guess in reality it could be classed as higher DEET?? Or should I just steer clear of DEET altogether? The mossies do tend to like me.

If I do get bitten I normally used Betnovate cream as been prescribed this in the past, can you use this when pregnant? I cant find the leaflet to go with the cream!!

May as well do a job lot whilst I'm here, hayfever tablets. Consultant said I could use them now i'm past 20 weeks but it seems to say on here you cant. I've got cetrizine, are they ok to use?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There isn't really a right or wrong answer in relation to DEET. It all depends on where you are travelling to and risk of infection. If you are travelling to a malarial area then DEET at 20-50% is recommended to use in pregnancy (because getting malaria is far far worse than any risk from using DEET) No adverse effects have been seen in second and third trimesters when using 20% DEET. If you aren't going to a malaria area then less toxic alternatives to DEET may be more appropriate e.g. picaradin, however there is less data on use of these producsts in pregnancy.

Avoidance of bites is the best precation you can use. Long loose clothing at dusk and evenings, use of repellant coils, sleeping under a net if insects in the bedroom are a problem.

Betnovate is a mild/moderate steroid and there is no assocation with increased teratogenicity in pregnancy. Not licensed in pregnancy but ok to use if prescribed by your clinician and benefit felt to outweigh any potential risk.

Similar situation with anti-histmaines only use if benefit outweighs risk. Cetirizine has been used safely in pregnancy before but usually wouldn't be first line in treatment of hayfever. If consultant is advising based on your own clincial condition and stage of pregnancy then I would assume you are assessed as requiring treatment and benefit outweighs any risk for your own personal situation.

_(Info summarised from UK medicine information sources, including UK teratology information service)_


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Mazv. I've been using cetrizine as that was what I had. The consultant didnt specify any particular type, said use any hay fever tablets. What you recommend as 1st line of treatment and I'll move to that. I've only had a few cetrizine when hayfever has been unbearable.

Thanks Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

First line for hayfever is usually beclometasone nasal spray, with oral antihistamines after that. The best thing to use though is whatever keeps you symptom free  The occasional cetirizine wouldn't be a problem.


----------

